# European ground squirrel



## Jat Riski (Oct 26, 2016)

5D MKIII+70-200mm f2.8L MKII


----------



## fussy III (Oct 26, 2016)

This



Jat Riski said:


> European ground squirrel



is an american Grey (Gray) Squirrel


----------



## rfdesigner (Oct 26, 2016)

fussy III said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...



horrible little things.. have nearly wiped out our lovely red squirrels.


----------



## kaswindell (Oct 26, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> fussy III said:
> 
> 
> > This
> ...



Odd, where I live the reds are more aggressive and thus dominant.


----------



## zim (Oct 26, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> fussy III said:
> 
> 
> > This
> ...




+1 same with bloody magpies pushing out smaller native bird's, in my area anyway.


----------



## rfdesigner (Oct 26, 2016)

kaswindell said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > fussy III said:
> ...



Yours are american reds.

These are the little guys I'd like to save.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_squirrel


----------

